# What are these red spots??



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So my Spoo has allergies to food I believe, and I figure he has sensitive skin.
So When I was rubbing his belly around 11 am, I noticed by his groin area he had a couple bright red dots. I assumed (yes, I know) it was a bug bite and it was just a bit of a reaction. Well about 6 hours later (Now...) I was rubbing his belly again and saw the spots. Except there are about 5, and they're bigger. I thought it might be ringworm since he seemed to have it before, so I applied 50/50 apple cider vinegar to water. Well mom looked and doesn't think that's what it is. Any idea what's happening? He doesn't seem irritated. The only time he licked it was after I put the vinegar stuff on, just to lick it off but he hasn't done anything other than that. Anyway I took a couple pictures It only shows 3 but... any clue what it is and how to get rid of it? The vets aren't open again until monday or tuesday :S
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k333/oSilentlyAwaits/IMG_3080.jpg
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k333/oSilentlyAwaits/IMG_3079.jpg


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like bug bites to me. I think flea and gnat bites do that. I would wash the area thoroughly with cool water and a mild detergent soap or shampoo (just in case it is environmental allergy) and give your dog benadryl to discourage licking/biting to prevent secondary infection. Call your vet for a correct dose of benadryl - they should have an after-hours/on-call vet or leave a phone number to an emergency vet.

A flea bite dermatitis lasts like 6 weeks, FYI. Just in case it is that, you shouldn't expect immediate relief.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, the other day I found a flea or louse (not sure which) on my bed (which both my dogs sleep on) It was brown and tiny. had a long body compared to how skinny it was. anyway I didn't know what it was and tried wiping it off my arm, and noticed it didnt die. so then I figured it was one of the two. and it jumped off before I could kill it. I looked at both my dogs and couldn't find any bugs on them. I do have flea shampoo, would it hurt to treat them with it just incase?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

AGH! Now I'm paranoid it was a bed bug... Dang it I have no idea what bug it was  Ewe...


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Bed bugs are more round and fat and they don't jump. Relax.  It's probably a flea.

I would skip the flea bath and get Frontline+ for each dog and cat in your household for 3 months. If you buy it from your vet, Frontline has an awesome guarantee - they will pay for an exterimator to treat your home for fleas if the Frontline+ doesn't work!

I despise fleas baths and dips. We don't use them at the clinic and I won't use them for grooming. We use an oral med and send home Frontline+. It saves money in the long run!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like it could be Thrombocytopenia . I'd see a vet right away.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Sure doesn't look like like any bug-bite I've ever seen..ever. I'm with CM, take the pup to the vet.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My dogs get these all the time on their bellies between their thighs when we go camping, they're just bug bites that don't last very long at all and didn't even seem to phase my dogs. I did buy dog bug spray though!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Any change this morning?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is exactly how my Whippets look if they get bit by a black fly.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! It seems better. Still has the 2 big ones but they're definitely not as red. 
Wish I'd read the other thing about the bath first. Already gave them each one but oh well... I changed all my bedding last night and found a TICK under my mattress cover.... :afraid: ugh I'm disgusted lol. Anyway it's all cleaned up. Definitely want to clean out my room with bleach lol


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Thanks! It seems better. Still has the 2 big ones but they're definitely not as red.
> Wish I'd read the other thing about the bath first. Already gave them each one but oh well... I changed all my bedding last night and found a TICK under my mattress cover.... :afraid: ugh I'm disgusted lol. Anyway it's all cleaned up. Definitely want to clean out my room with bleach lol


I would still go to the vet and rule out Thrombocytopenia...


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

They don't look quite dark enough to be from ITP, and I think you'd be seeing more spots by now if it were. _However_, it never hurts to have it checked out. We lost our three year old (previously healthy) dog last October to ITP. It was so incredibly quick from noticing the first spots to losing our dog in spite of transfusions and a stay at a specialty clinic. So, we're a bit spot paranoid in this house these days.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry I can't offer any advice as to what may be the cause. I'm happy to hear they aren't bothering Sawyer. They look as they would be awful sore. Maybe just watch for the next 24 hours and see if they are any better. If not, I would go to the Vet just to be safe. It may be nothing but, I know I have to have restraint from going to the Vet every time something comes up with Bailey. If I did, I would be even more broke than I am now! Sending well wishes to Sawyer.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, ya he hasn't noticed it at all so far so I'm not as worried as when I first saw it. They're definitely fading. Still pretty red but not nearly as bright as before. But I'll be keeping a close eye on them for sure. I think I can handle waiting until tomorrow at least. My vet knows I'm paranoid about anything and most of the time I don't even have to have an appointment, just ask a question and they'll get me to bring him in and give a quick look,  Definitely blessed!!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Those look like tick bites. Ponki gets the same red round spots on her belly and even between the hair if she picks up a tick.. kinda clear in the middle... looks similar to a bullseye: http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=getfile&id=1218&private=0

I agree with the others, get some frontline or another flea and tick medication. 

I wouldn't worry about it to much if your dog is up to date with their vaccines... if not, you might need to go get a lyme disease vaccination?!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm still so disturbed by the tick... 
but anyway, it's all cleared up


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh so glad you got the answer. I too was a little worried about low platelet count (thrombocytopenia ). But I take care of people with that disorder and I figured it would be one of my first thoughts..since I see it all the time but I'm sure it's rare in dogs and common things being common....I figured it would be something else. Glad it was a tick.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm still so disturbed by the tick...
> but anyway, it's all cleared up


Do you generally vaccinate for Lyme? I don't personally so I know I'd be concerned if a tick left a red ring. I know a red bullseye is a sign that a tick infected with Lyme Disease could have bitten, correct?

Did your vet have you run a snap test at all?


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a predominantly white border collie that is super sensitive to bug bites. Once in a while she'll have a few spots that look EXACTLY like your pictures, and in fact, just had an episode a week ago. They fade within 24-72 hours. If she gets an itchy and scratches it hard she also turns purple for a few hours. I don't know if they come from a flea bit, fly or mosquito, but they go away and don't bother her. To date I haven't seen what bit her. She does pick up a tick from time to time and the bit doesn't look like that at all.

That being said, the bulls eye for ticks is a more round and a distinctive bulls eye. I lost a dog to tick borne disease complications (Rocky Mountain Spotted fever) and if I ever have a dog start to seem a bit off and blood work is normal, we run a panel and start doxy immediately. If they get better immediately we continue doxy for a long stretch. Sometimes TBD don't show up in a tick panel.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

pap2labc said:


> That being said, the bulls eye for ticks is a more round and a distinctive bulls eye. I lost a dog to tick borne disease complications (Rocky Mountain Spotted fever) and if I ever have a dog start to seem a bit off and blood work is normal, we run a panel and start doxy immediately. If they get better immediately we continue doxy for a long stretch. Sometimes TBD don't show up in a tick panel.


The bullseyes from tick bites aren't always completely round and it's not always a distinctive bullseye. I've seen some that was more oval or even a very flat oval. I think it depends on the dog... just like humans they're not all the same.

Either way, it's always better to take your dog to the vet if you're not completely sure what the issue is.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

PonkiPoodles said:


> The bullseyes from tick bites aren't always completely round and it's not always a distinctive bullseye. I've seen some that was more oval or even a very flat oval. I think it depends on the dog... just like humans they're not all the same.
> 
> Either way, it's always better to take your dog to the vet if you're not completely sure what the issue is.


Dogs don't get bullseyes from tick bites like people do!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Do you generally vaccinate for Lyme? I don't personally so I know I'd be concerned if a tick left a red ring. I know a red bullseye is a sign that a tick infected with Lyme Disease could have bitten, correct?
> 
> Did your vet have you run a snap test at all?


These are not tick bites. A tick bite will have a small raised swelling and usually a scab. If your're using a tick product, often the dead tick will still be attached.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I have no idea what shots he's been given :ahhhhh:
I'm new to the regularely going to a vet thing, My parents have never raised me that it's important unless the dog is sick, so to be honest I don't think Piko my 12 year old has ever had shots :S
I know when I got him he was up to date on all his vaccines, and I made sure he got his second set or whatever... and the vets told me I don't have to get him anymore until September.
Would they normally include that shot with the others? Or is it something I have to ask for specifically?
He has his rabies vaccine too I believe.
I just have no idea what they normally give... I just said yes when they asked if I wanted to get him vaccines :S
Sorry, I'm feeling stupid now


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> I have no idea what shots he's been given :ahhhhh:
> I'm new to the regularely going to a vet thing, My parents have never raised me that it's important unless the dog is sick, so to be honest I don't think Piko my 12 year old has ever had shots :S
> I know when I got him he was up to date on all his vaccines, and I made sure he got his second set or whatever... and the vets told me I don't have to get him anymore until September.
> Would they normally include that shot with the others? Or is it something I have to ask for specifically?
> ...


Just call and ask. They'll be happy to tell you. Vets love clients that are involved in their pet's health care!

Your vet will only recommend lyme vaccine if you are in a lyme endemic area. There are areas of the USA where there isn't much reason to give a lyme vaccine. Where I am, it would be irresponsible to not vaccinate for lyme. Especially now. This is the worst tick year on record. The life cycle of a tick is 2 years... 2014 will be much worse.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I asked them today, they said it's very rare in my area... More common down south, she also said it was probably just some mosquito bites, she said it's not uncommon for them to form rings like that


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

tortoise said:


> Dogs don't get bullseyes from tick bites like people do!


As I've said, my dog does. And I've seen it have a ring (a bullseye) around the where the tick bite was with the tick still attached to the skin before I removed it. It might not happen to all dogs, but they can absolutely get bullseyes which look similar to that which people get. People just often do not notice it on dogs because of their fur.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PonkiPoodles said:


> As I've said, my dog does. And I've seen it have a ring (a bullseye) around the where the tick bite was with the tick still attached to the skin before I removed it. It might not happen to all dogs, but they can absolutely get bullseyes which look similar to that which people get. People just often do not notice it on dogs because of their fur.


I'm with Ponki.  I have a couple dog friends who have seen the classic bullseye on their dog after a tick bite.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

*red spots*

The pics make the areas look obviously bigger then they are, but they look like what we call hot spots and this area in poodles is prime target area as it builds up a lot of heat. No one knows or should I say there are a lot of different theroies on hot spots, food allergy is #1 cause, some dogs get them due to having hormonal surges etc. Applying a specific vet acquired cream is only treatment. I have found using lanolin around areas where skin folds are thick works also alovera plant extract.


----------

